# Felt wheels



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Where can Felt wheels be purchased? And who makes them; are they made inhouse or are they made by someone else; i was thinking about getting the AR-2 wheels?!


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

AR2 wheels are made by ZIPP.


----------



## Ollie Right (May 5, 2010)

Felt make the AR2 wheels, Zipp make the wheels for the AR2 Bike

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/Parts/Road-and-Tri-Parts/Felt-Aero-Road-2-Wheelset.aspx


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

SuperDave,
Will you guys be producing aftermarket wheelsets for 2011 and if so when will they be available? I'm looking for something in the 30mm range and not overly expensive but less than 1650gr. Something similar to the ar2 wheels mentioned in this post would be perfect! I'll put them on order Monday if they are available.


----------

